
Yes, You Should Be Using Emojis at Work - thomasjudge
https://www.wsj.com/articles/yes-you-actually-should-be-using-emojis-at-work-11563595262?mod=rsswn
======
duxup
One of the first thing I did the first day at a new job was add business cat
to Slack and set my status to business cat.

The response was immediate, positive, and it was my first conversation with a
number of people about it. Everyone likes business cat, it's a great
icebreaker.

